# How to read and write to UFS from Windows



## mbudden

Go to Services > CIFS/SMB > Enable and set it up to your WorkGroup name etc.
If you're using Windows 7 and haven't changed it. It should be "WORKGROUP"
Give it a name. I just put, "FreeNAS".

You shouldn't need to put any other settings.

Now go to "Shares" and add that UFS drive.
Now on Windows go to "Computer" and at the top "Map Network Drive"
Type in "\\FreeNAS\HDD" (or whatever you named the NetBIOS name & the name of the Share.)

You should be able to access the drive from Windows.

If you need more details. Ask. lol


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14148915*
> Go to Services > CIFS/SMB > Enable and set it up to your WorkGroup name etc.
> If you're using Windows 7 and haven't changed it. It should be "WORKGROUP"
> Give it a name. I just put, "FreeNAS".
> 
> You shouldn't need to put any other settings.
> 
> Now go to "Shares" and add that UFS drive.
> Now on Windows go to "Computer" and at the top "Map Network Drive"
> Type in "\\FreeNAS\HDD" (or whatever you named the NetBIOS name & the name of the Share.)
> 
> You should be able to access the drive from Windows.
> 
> If you need more details. Ask. lol


Thanks for the info, but my problem is not seeing the shared folder. I can do \\freenas\ and see my shared data (I setup SMB and NTS Services). My problem is that I want a way to either mount a UFS drive in windows, so I can copy data from a NTFS drive to the UFS drive OR add a NTFS drive to Freenas, so I can transfer that way.

At the end of the day, I need data from the NTFS drive (which is my only copy right now) to be transferred to the UFS drive. After it is transferred I will add the NTFS drive to the freenas and format it for RAID 1.

Any help with that?

I can post a picture of the error I am getting, if that will assist you.


----------



## Trippen Out

read is one thing write is another. im not aware of any utilies that will let windows write to a non fat/ntfs file system natively. you will need to do everything over the network. I hope someone proves me wrong though because it would be good info to know.


----------



## mbudden

Correct. Why not mount the NTFS drive in your Windows computer.
And transfer it over the network to your UFS drive?
While it's inconvenient. That's what I did.

Or are you able to mount your NTFS drive in FreeNAS and use the built in File Manager to move the data from the NTFS drive to the UFS drive?

EDIT: Yes, like stated above. I don't know of a tool that will allow you to write to a UFS drive.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;14149729*
> read is one thing write is another. im not aware of any utilies that will let windows write to a non fat/ntfs file system natively. you will need to do everything over the network. I hope someone proves me wrong though because it would be good info to know.


That is what i thought. Damn, it will take days to transfer all that stuff over the network.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14149757*
> Correct. Why not mount the NTFS drive in your Windows computer.
> And transfer it over the network to your UFS drive?
> While it's inconvenient. That's what I did.
> 
> Or are you able to mount your NTFS drive in FreeNAS and use the built in File Manager to move the data from the NTFS drive to the UFS drive?
> 
> EDIT: Yes, like stated above. I don't know of a tool that will allow you to write to a UFS drive.


I can move it over the network, but moving 4-6TB of data is going to be time consuming, so I was hoping that there was an easier way.

I can not get the NTFS drive to mount in Freenas, that is the problem. I can get it setup, but when i go to mount, it says "Error - Retry". I select NTFS as file system, I have tried every partition type/number, etc.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmansueto;14149762*
> That is what i thought. Damn, it will take days to transfer all that stuff over the network.


you might be able to boot a bsd system or maybe even look to see if linux will support a write feature the file system. then do the transfer that way just cut windows out of it. since ntfs is supported on most other plateforms


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;14149795*
> you might be able to boot a bsd system or maybe even look to see if linux will support a write feature the file system. then do the transfer that way just cut windows out of it. since ntfs is supported on most other plateforms


I was debating installing a linux vm and doing it that way. Maybe that is my best option.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmansueto;14149794*
> I can move it over the network, but moving 4-6TB of data is going to be time consuming, so I was hoping that there was an easier way.
> 
> I can not get the NTFS drive to mount in Freenas, that is the problem. I can get it setup, but when i go to mount, it says "Error - Retry". I select NTFS as file system, I have tried every partition type/number, etc.


I know exactly what you're talking about.
I had this same issue. Not sure how to explain how to remedy it though.

Under Disk > Management. Select the HDD and put it to NTFS.
Under Disk > Mount Point. Select the disk and it should be GPT and Partition #1. Then File System as NTFS.

I believe that's how I got mine to work.
Not using FreeNAS 8 right?


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14150005*
> I know exactly what you're talking about.
> I had this same issue. Not sure how to explain how to remedy it though.
> 
> Under Disk > Management. Select the HDD and put it to NTFS.
> Under Disk > Mount Point. Select the disk and it should be GPT and Partition #1. Then File System as NTFS.
> 
> I believe that's how I got mine to work.
> Not using FreeNAS 8 right?


No freenas 7. When i tried that it said that only UFS can be GPT.


----------



## mbudden

Interesting.
I forgot how I got it to work.








It took me forever but I finally did it.


----------



## mushroomboy

Try Linux and force write support.

http://ghantoos.org/2009/04/04/mounting-ufs-in-readwrite-under-linux/

That's debian but any distro should work.

[edit] Linux has full read/write. You could also install FreeBSD and transfer from ntfs to ufs.

I also just realized, if it's a Unix based system that you are running why can't you compile the ntfs-3g kernel module from the source and get ntfs read/write support?


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;14150369*
> Try Linux and force write support.
> 
> http://ghantoos.org/2009/04/04/mounting-ufs-in-readwrite-under-linux/
> 
> That's debian but any distro should work.
> 
> [edit] Linux has full read/write. You could also install FreeBSD and transfer from ntfs to ufs.
> 
> I also just realized, if it's a Unix based system that you are running why can't you compile the ntfs-3g kernel module from the source and get ntfs read/write support?


I am a Windows guy, so 90% of what you just said flew right over my head. Care to walk me through it?

Here are pics of the errors in Freenas that I am getting:


----------



## mushroomboy

You have the partition type wrong, it is probably MBR and that is causing the failed mount. I guess freenas is based off FreeBSD and has ntfs read/write built in.

[edit] try MBR or Old RAID


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;14150476*
> You have the partition type wrong, it is probably MBR and that is causing the failed mount. I guess freenas is based off FreeBSD and has ntfs read/write built in.
> 
> [edit] try MBR or Old RAID


i have tried that as well. It says Error on the mount page, as seen in the images above.


----------



## mushroomboy

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=11147

check the smart status (smart tab)

http://forums.freenas.org/archive/index.php/t-211.html?

Apparently there is a bug in the importer and is being fixed. You might want to get a Linux LiveCD/USB and transfer from NTFS to UFS (the link for the Debian thing should work and there is a Debian LiveCD). The only other option is to wait until the bug is fixed or use an older versin of FreeNAS and copy the files then re-install the new FreeNAS 8.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;14150609*
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=11147
> 
> check the smart status (smart tab)
> 
> http://forums.freenas.org/archive/index.php/t-211.html?
> 
> Apparently there is a bug in the importer and is being fixed. You might want to get a Linux LiveCD/USB and transfer from NTFS to UFS (the link for the Debian thing should work and there is a Debian LiveCD). The only other option is to wait until the bug is fixed or use an older versin of FreeNAS and copy the files then re-install the new FreeNAS 8.


that is for Freenas version 8, i am running 7.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmansueto;14150663*
> that is for Freenas version 8, i am running 7.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hmm, check the FreeNAS forums then. =( I can do it in CLI but from what I gather this is a really small OS without any of those standard CLI functions as the main interface is a web interface.


----------



## mbudden

Why do you have it set to read only?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy;14150773*
> Hmm, check the FreeNAS forums then. =( I can do it in CLI but from what I gather this is a really small OS without any of those standard CLI functions as the main interface is a web interface.


You're able to SSH in.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14151272*
> Why do you have it set to read only?
> 
> You're able to SSH in.


Oh! Then I would ssh in and try and manually do the mount commands. =)


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Why do you have it set to read only?

You're able to SSH in.


I was told that Freenas sometimes has conflicts with NTFS, so it is best to only allow read access. Even with both read/write access, it does not work.

I went ahead and just started transferring over the network. 26 hours in right now. I still have 3-4 hours left.

Thank you all for your assistance. +rep to you all.


----------

